

CocoaDocs - Documentation for iOS Libraries - orta
http://cocoadocs.org

======
orta
Hey guys & gals, I created cocoadocs to try and fill a gap in the iOS
ecosystem. It's a site that acts similar to rubydocs in that it gets the
latest cocoapods libraries and documents them using a custom flavour of
appledoc. I'm planning on adding support for Xcode and Dash over the next few
weeks to make it even easier to use!

~~~
bennyg
Looks great! Only one thing, how often is it updated? I pushed a new Podspec
to the master repo about 5 days ago for one of my projects
(<http://cocoadocs.org/docsets/Colours/0.0.1/>) and it should be v1.0.1. Just
wondering if you are doing live grabbing of the data or have it cached
somewhere?

~~~
orta
Cached for the moment, I'm wrapping up the CI server which will be constantly
updating podspecs from this week onwards.

------
_frog
Fantastic! I can see this being incredibly useful for cases where you have
multiple versions of a framework used in different projects. Right now you can
install documentation into Xcode if the project uses appledoc[1], but there's
no way to switch between versions.

On the subject of appledoc, are you using a custom template here? It seems to
improve on the default one in a few places.

[1]: <http://gentlebytes.com/appledoc/>

~~~
MaxGabriel
If you use Cocoapods, when you install with Appledoc it names the
documentation based on versions, e.g. TTTAttributedLabel 1.6.2 so you can keep
multiple sets.

Of course, that gets messy real fast, so it's good that CocoaDocs is an
option.

~~~
_frog
Wow I didn't know about that, that's really handy.

------
romaonthego
Brilliant!

Suggestion: I would love to see the full list of available pods (not just
search) with short description next to them somewhere.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Like this? <http://www.cocoacontrols.com/cocoapods> :)

~~~
orta
Very cool!

------
incanus77
This should follow the doc build rules set up in each pod. For example, I
maintain MapBox and have a number of specific documentation directives:

[https://github.com/mapbox/mapbox-ios-
sdk/blob/release/MapBox...](https://github.com/mapbox/mapbox-ios-
sdk/blob/release/MapBox.podspec#L41-L75)

~~~
orta
I should, I just closed the issue an hour ago about this after looking through
the repository and only finding your library and 2-3 others as a spec with
meaningful appledoc options. I'll re-open it for my next deploy.

------
Smiller
That is great! Didn't know my lib is so well documented ;)

~~~
rococo
Not gonna plug your lib? :)

------
escoz
Awesome.. Now if only contributors helped with adding documentation to some of
my classes..

------
geuis
Doesn't have anything on AvFoundation. That's kind of my litmus test.

~~~
orta
AVFoundation is an apple library, which isn't on cocoapods meaning cocoadocs
doesn't support it. Apple do their own documentation pretty well and I don't
really see a need to duplicate that to be honest.

~~~
1qaz2wsx3edc
They do provide great docs.

But if you're solving a find-ability the drop down list could either include
those results or provide a redirect. This would just be an easy workflow
thing.

Also, you're attempting to reflect the rubydocs ecosystem. An ecosystem which
includes (core and stdlib) and gems. If you're reflecting that system
accurately, you should include apple docs, and pods accordingly.

Just my two cents.

~~~
orta
I agree, I think redirecting to apple's libraries is a great idea! When the
grand-parent said a lack of AVFoundation was a problem, I interpreted that as
"you should document that" but I think linking to all of Cocoa/UIKit is a real
useful feature. Thanks 1qaz2wsx3edc.

